# TV for Home Bedroom



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 



We are in the process of updating our bedroom in the house, and I am looking to fit a wallmounted TV. 

Can anyone recommend a TV that would be suitable for this purpose. 

We have a Sony 36" Bravia in the sitting room and we are very pleased with that, but they are quite expensive, and there are so many changes happening electronically, at the moment. 



Thank you, 



Andy


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Go for one as big as you can afford cos we had to use binoculars for our 19 inch jobby yet looked cute on the wall bracket but couldn't eventually see the blooming thing.

Ended up with a 28 inch bigger jobby that goes up and down at the end of the bed now the feet get in the way needs adjusting to be higher to avoid feet in way.

Tesco's Technika ones we find quite good although they do flash and buzz once a night at 3am with freeview update very scarey at first.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I can`t get comfy in bed trying to watch tv.
Lady p`s snoring spoils the audio and I usually fall asleep before the end of the prog.
A ceiling mounted job may be better, but then I would have to remove the mirrors. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Richer Sounds are selling the 32" Bravia for £300, 32" Samsung at £250. Might be worth a look.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Move the 36" to the bedroom, and lash out on a nice big 3D for the sitting room.  

tony


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What a strange request to make !!

The best TV is the one that YOU like the look of, that has a picture that YOU are happy with and at a price YOU are happy to pay !!

Its going to be YOU using it, not someone on the forum !! Get out to a few retailers and see what takes YOUR fancy !!!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

We have just bought a 24" Bush TV with oven ready freeview and DVD for £174 oft t'internet. Mounted it myself on bedroom wall, TV that is and still filling in the holes I didn't need (joking)
Then it cost £230 to get new aerial installed and TV wired in to SKY. Any road up, TV is great and Mrs Mouth goes off to bed on demand usually when there's sport to watch downstairs.


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Whatever you buy I suggest you make sure it has a one button sleep option, our Sony means you have a Menu system to go through and it's a pain.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Get one with wifi so you can get BBC iplayer etc. 8) 8)


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

zoro said:


> Get one with wifi so you can get BBC iplayer etc. 8) 8)


Check before you buy, WiFi does not guarantee iPlayer. TV has to be licenced for iPlayer and have software first.
Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> What a strange request to make !!
> 
> The best TV is the one that YOU like the look of, that has a picture that YOU are happy with and at a price YOU are happy to pay !!
> 
> Its going to be YOU using it, not someone on the forum !! Get out to a few retailers and see what takes YOUR fancy !!!


Spot on, but you just know that someone else will come along asking what they should buy.
Unless you go ridiculously cheap with an unknown brand then there is no such thing as a bad product.
Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Move the 36" to the bedroom, and lash out on a nice big 3D for the sitting room.
> 
> tony


If you are serious you certainly would not buy 3D yet. Picture still not good enough and still a format war to fight.
Favourite at the moment has to be LG with passive 3D, glasses £1 a throw rather than the £99 of Samsung. Colour is richer, but slightly more judder. Also horrible reflections on all 3D screens, worse that with plasma.
Gerry


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

There are a lot of bargains out there at the mo Tesco's seem to have some brand names on offer.

Can I make one suggestion as its a bedroom, make sure it has speakers on the front! many are either underneath or facing rearwards this means more volume and possible disturbance to neighbours or other members of the household. 

Our 32 inch Sony has them in the front, many Samsung models are underneath.

Just a thought


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

All these new slim tv`s have rubbish speakers.


Dave p


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> All these new slim tv`s have rubbish speakers.
> 
> Dave p


We have both a Sony and a LED Samsung, the Sony is far superior for sound quality and this has been backed up by various dealers.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We almost bought one of these in store when we did our weekly food shop last week. 
Link
We wanted to check reviews first and they seem ok.
Lesley


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

patnles said:


> We almost bought one of these in store when we did our weekly food shop last week.
> Link
> We wanted to check reviews first and they seem ok.
> Lesley


Should be OK, it is an extremely old obsolete model which is tried and tested.
Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> All these new slim tv`s have rubbish speakers.
> 
> Dave p


Would you really buy a quality TV like the LED backlit products and then skimp on the sound quality. Nobody should invest in a flat panel TV without a home theatre sound system.
Everybody wants big screen in the thinnest possible cabinet, how on earth can you expect to fit decent speakers as well?
Gerry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Gerry, i was just pointing out a problem with flat telly`s.
I have a wonderfull home theatre system.
Its a pity my old ears are not up to it.
My poor old eyes arn`t up to hi def either.
Dave p


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 


Just thought I would thank you (with the exception of MrPlod) for your info and advice on TVs suitable for a bedroom. You brought to our attention some of the Technical points we should be aware of before making a decision, thus helping us to narrow the search down. Thank you. 


In the end we have decided on the Tesco 22" as it seemed to tick all the boxes, including delivery. 


MrPlod, you seemed to post ,looking to cause offence. You stated the "bleeding obvious" like the colour, size, and price that only I could decide. I was aware of that, I am not some sort of cretin, who can't make a decision. What I asked specifically for, was the Technical changes, that are happening at the moment, in the world of TV, and there were a number of them made by the other posters. 

Your glib remark about getting out there to the Retail Parks and looking for ourselves, without knowing our personal circumstances, was crass. 


My wife has Parkinsons and has severe Osteoporosis, therefore we 
cannot just jump into the car, and head off to our nearest RP, we only wish we could. The information I was looking for, and got, helped her, make the decision of purchase. 


Perhaps you will engage you brain before posting on a Topic you obviously thought was frivolous. 


Once again thanks to all who were positive in my request for information. 




Andy


----------

